# How to get this router onto this router table?



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm finding out, again, how little I know ;-)

I have a Ryobi RE180PL router#

I bought a Craftsman 28160 Router Table

From what I can tell (this is where my poor eyesight hangs me up), the bolt circle pattern built into the router TABLE (listed at 5 3/8") is different from, and cannot be altered in any way to match, the two threaded holes in my Ryobi base/sub-base (there are only two, and they measure 4 5/8" from center-to-center).

So … presuming I CAN get this router to match up to this table (can I???), how WOULD I? Are there adapters? New sub-plates? The table indicates that it is compatible with "most fixed and plunge base routers."

Should it be compatible with mine? Did I simply buy the wrong table?

If it's of ANY help, the manual for the router can be found here

Blah. Ptooey. Slightly frustrated :-(

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Return the Craftsman table (if you can) and buy or make a table that uses an insert. Rockler has a good table with aluminum inserts that will fit your router.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I can.

Aaaaaack.

I looked around online. Know anything about the Kreg??

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2020284/22525/Kreg-Precision-Benchtop-Router-Table.aspx

I know they have a good general reputation.

Thanks!


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

if your gonna go with the kreg i would that fence system on there is like a tablesaws fence (biesmyer)but from what u said i think u might be able to just put an acrylic base on the router with longer screws and drill holes to screw it to the table cuz u can tap the acrylic and it should hold pretty well u just might need a thick pice though its hard to tell with no pics of the underside of the table and the router base to see if u can rig it so it is safe safty first always, but if i was you i would just go with the kreg and mabe upgrade my router to 3hp or at least a porter cable those fit mainly any table if u need any acrylic though i might be able to help being i work with it everyday. if u do keep this set up try to post pics of the tables underside and the routers base?


----------



## Bothus (Sep 14, 2009)

I think returning the Craftsman is a good idea. I like craftsman because my dad like craftsman.

The thing I have learned about Craftsman is they make everything odd sized so you have to buy from them.

I have a 7" circular saw (not 7 1/4" like the rest of the world) and a belt sander that I can't find belts for anywhere.

My dad swore my Craftsman… But then he was a mechanic.

Bothus


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

More great info, All … so … thanks!

Has anybody ever regretted buying a BETTER tool (that's a rhetorical question. I know the answer). Dunno' why I spent $70 on something that's such an important shop piece.

I ordered the Kreg. Just over $200, shipped. Good comments, *Ike*, and … *Bothus* ... my Dad loved Craftsman, too, so … there's some habit there, but … land of the 5/8" miter slot? That stuff gets old!

So … benched another project for a few more days … 'til that bad boy shows up!

Like many of you, I'm sure … I married well. "Get the thing you need, Honey" was SWMBO's answer


----------



## Tennwood (Sep 9, 2009)

I ran into the same problem several years ago when I purchased a Craftsman benchtop table and had a Dewalt router. At that time Craftsman had a universal sub base you could bolt onto most router bases. It worked but was a pain to change out every time I took it off the table to use it with my other guides. It takes nible fingers to hold everything in place while the small nuts used to hold it are falling on the floor. :{

I agree with Joe and return the table if you can. I bumbled around with my Craftsman table for years and finally built my own cabinet. I found the Craftsman table is not well designed and too small for most applications. Earlier this year Wood magaize had a plan for a cabinet and table I used that is pretty staighfoward to build. I didn't use their plan for the table top but purchased one from Rockler. They have several different size plates that will fit most routers.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

You may still have to alter the table plate to fit the ryobi. I have that exact same router. I also have a PC AND a router I got from a club I belong to. The one I use most is my PC (no alterig the router plate needed). Just my 2 cents.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*Jim*: The Craftsman went back today, no questions asked. I ordered the Kreg last night. I have to keep reminding myself: "Craftsman = hand tools … or … think very carefully before buying" ;-)

*Rustic*: the Kreg comes with a plate that is NOT drilled, so … I'll have to drill it for the Ryobi, and/or any other router I buy.

I'm learning lessons the hard way. AFTER buying the Ryobi (brother was a mfgr rep for several years), THEN he tells me that P-C OWNS the router market.

If/when I get some miles out of this one, and learn what I'm doing, I'll look into a PC as a 2nd, so I can have one handy and one table-mounted. For the moment, though, tool purchases are running WAY ahead of projects completed (I could have worse problems, right?).

Thanks much for the advice. Good stuff.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

cool I was just in my shop and I have 3 plunge routers and a trim router all different brands. Most projects require the purchase of a new tool. That is our woodworking motto.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

glad it all worked out…i agree with you on the craftsman…hand tools only…..to many experiances from others and some myself…...kreg is good…enjoy…having the right tools makes all the difference…and if its suppose to be sharp….then make sure its sharp…....have fun with the new tool


----------



## Bothus (Sep 14, 2009)

NBeener,

My dad used to always tell the story about the guy he worked with at the Ford dealership in Henderson, TX who swore by Snap-on tools.

One day they were test driving a car and my dad found a old beat up Craftsman box wrench under the seat and it was cracked.

The guy made some comment about it being broken and my Dad didn't say anything he just drove straight to Sears, walked in and got a brand new box wrench in exchange for the broken one. No questions asked.

Then he asked his buddy, "What's the warranty like on those Snap-on tools you use?"

Bothus


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*Grizzman*: Thanks. I did manage to buy a bench grinder (and have always had a couple of whetstones). Come to think of it … the bench grinder is a Craftsman LOL!!

*Bothus*: I'm torn about that. Which is better: a great product or a great warranty? If I made my living with hand tools, I probably /would/ use Snap-on. I'm sure no gorilla, but I've broken Craftsman sockets, stripped Craftsman hex wrenches, and stripped/broken Craftsman ratchets … on bicycles!

But … for my $$$ ... Craftsman hand tools are still just fine. I'm also guessing that things are a bit different since your dad and mine used … well … just about anything ;-)

Say … are we getting a bit behind on Unisaw updates?


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

That miter slot on the craftsman 10" bench saw made me so mad. 2.7 "developed" hp. what a crock. but it was a christmas gift and i didn't have a clue. I ended up grinding off those ledges so I could fit a store bought feather board on it. then put a sign on it and sold it from my driveway to a handyman. i don't know how handy he was after that.

I've heard alot of good things about the Kreg table. I love their pocket hole jig. they make a quality product. I used my router table to joint boards for a couple of years until I bought a dedicated jointer. Worked like a charm.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

UPDATE:

All Kreg'd up, but no place to go.

I bought the Kreg PRS2000 router table, and assembled it today.

But … as I looked at the virgin insert plate, I thought … hmmm … do I have the right router to use with this table? Referring to Pat Warner's "Getting The Very Best From Your Router," he seemed pretty definite: plunge routers are not the way to go with router tables.

So … pretending for a moment that I had money … I ordered a Milwaukee 5625-20 fixed-base router:










So … life should be grand … but … my Some Routing Required projects are still … just gathering dust.

The Milwaukee got GREAT reviews. If anybody has any knowledge-pro or con-I'd love to hear it. I was particularly interested in the "not-so-common 8"-long T-handle socket wrench to access the through-the-table height adjustment feature."


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

that is a great router


----------

